# Three rugs in the Seattle Weavers Guild annual sale today



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I have three rugs in the Seattle Weavers Guild Annual Sale (last day is today, at St Mark's, free parking and entry), all humble compared to the amazing work by the other members, which includes tea towels, rugs, scarves, hats, jewelry, pet toys, fiber, yarn, notecards and many other items. My rugs are a small red and black rag rug, a gold rug wool twill weave, and a recycled jean rug. The first two have sold, which surprised me but is great as I am committed to sending the proceeds to our Masai friend in Kenya to help him pay for his children's education. This guild is a huge help and encouragement for weavers and fiber artists and since meetings and study groups are conducted as "hybrid" with Zoom and in person, we have many members all over the country. You are welcome to PM me if you are interested and want to know more. Happy
























weaving!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Does the Guild do Zoom classes?


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love your rugs - I remember my mom having some of these in the house and they wore so well!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh wow! You're rugs are beautiful. I wouldn't want to put those on the floor!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful and very professional. Can I ask what you used for wrap? Did you cut t-shirt fabric in to strips and weave them?
Did you make them on the RHL?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

MMWRay said:


> Does the Guild do Zoom classes?


Yes! We have quite a number of: 1. Study groups (I participate in the rug weaving study group and just joined the Mentor group, the latter of which covers about everything); 2. Programs and presentations; and 3. Lots of workshops. Many if not most utilize Zoom.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lsay3 said:


> Beautiful and very professional. Can I ask what you used for wrap? Did you cut t-shirt fabric in to strips and weave them?
> Did you make them on the RHL?


These I wove on my Schacht Standard 36", but I did weave quite a few rugs and floor mats on my 24" Kromski RHL. The RHL doesn't beat them as hard/tightly but you can use a big comb or even a dinner fork to tighten each pick. 
The jean rug has cotton carpet warp and the other two have wool/acrylic blend. A few good places to research warp is Yarnbarn, Eugene Textiles and Paradise Fibers. I know you can even phone Eugene Textiles and ask for advice-- they are so helpful! Now I am weaving a jean rug with linen carpet warp, which Tom Knisely says will be stronger and make an even heavier rug that will lay flat better. It's very different to warp but a fun experience.


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

gardenpoet said:


> These I wove on my Schacht Standard 36", but I did weave quite a few rugs and floor mats on my 24" Kromski RHL. The RHL doesn't beat them as hard/tightly but you can use a big comb or even a dinner fork to tighten each pick.
> The jean rug has cotton carpet warp and the other two have wool/acrylic blend. A few good places to research warp is Yarnbarn, Eugene Textiles and Paradise Fibers. I know you can even phone Eugene Textiles and ask for advice-- they are so helpful! Now I am weaving a jean rug with linen carpet warp, which Tom Knisely says will be stronger and make an even heavier rug that will lay flat better. It's very different to warp but a fun experience.


Fabulous weaving, I hope you win first prize.Best wishes, Rose


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

gardenpoet said:


> I have three rugs in the Seattle Weavers Guild Annual Sale (last day is today, at St Mark's, free parking and entry), all humble compared to the amazing work by the other members, which includes tea towels, rugs, scarves, hats, jewelry, pet toys, fiber, yarn, notecards and many other items. My rugs are a small red and black rag rug, a gold rug wool twill weave, and a recycled jean rug. The first two have sold, which surprised me but is great as I am committed to sending the proceeds to our Masai friend in Kenya to help him pay for his children's education. This guild is a huge help and encouragement for weavers and fiber artists and since meetings and study groups are conducted as "hybrid" with Zoom and in person, we have many members all over the country. You are welcome to PM me if you are interested and want to know more. Happy
> View attachment 1263714
> 
> View attachment 1263713
> ...


Lovely, I hope you sell many. They are really lovely and the Red one could be a tapestry for the wall!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> These I wove on my Schacht Standard 36", but I did weave quite a few rugs and floor mats on my 24" Kromski RHL. The RHL doesn't beat them as hard/tightly but you can use a big comb or even a dinner fork to tighten each pick.
> The jean rug has cotton carpet warp and the other two have wool/acrylic blend. A few good places to research warp is Yarnbarn, Eugene Textiles and Paradise Fibers. I know you can even phone Eugene Textiles and ask for advice-- they are so helpful! Now I am weaving a jean rug with linen carpet warp, which Tom Knisely says will be stronger and make an even heavier rug that will lay flat better. It's very different to warp but a fun experience.


Thank you for all the wonderful information. I have saved it along with your pictures in a Word Doc. I can't wait to try my hand at it. I have lots of denim I've saved. This could be a fun project after the holidays. Question about Linen... I've steered away from it because I heard it was difficult to warp. No stretch or give, making it a challenge to weave. How's it going for you?


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Wonderful work - I particularly like the red/black one. What width did you cut the rags - also on the cross or straight?


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice. Yes too good to put on the floor.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lsay3 said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful information. I have saved it along with your pictures in a Word Doc. I can't wait to try my hand at it. I have lots of denim I've saved. This could be a fun project after the holidays. Question about Linen... I've steered away from it because I heard it was difficult to warp. No stretch or give, making it a challenge to weave. How's it going for you?


I have only just started weaving with the linen and so far it's quite good to work with. I found that warping the loom was actually easier because its stiffness (relative to drapier fibers) means it tangles less. While true it doesn't stretch like wool, I just have to pay attention to keep my tension even and maybe use more S-hooks along the back beam. I encourage you to try it. You might like it. I just wish linen carpet warp came in more colors.


----------

